# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Sıraya Geç

## ceyda

Bir adam sabah yururken ilginc bir cenaze kafilesi farkeder; onde giden kopekli bir adam, arkasında bir tabut ve 10 metre arkadan gelen bir baska tabut ve tek sIra olmus yaklaşık 200 adam. Tuhafina gider. Kafilenin basındaki adam kuskusuz cenazenin sahibidir, yanina yaklasir ve sorar; 
- "Beyefendi, bu uzuntulu gununuzde hatırlatmak istemem ama olenler neyiniz oluyor?" 
Adam yanitlar 
- "Ondeki karim arkadakide kayinvalidem." 
- "Vah vah basiniz sagolsun. Nasil oldu?" 
- "Kopegim karima saldirip oldurmus. Kayinvalidemde karima yardima gelmis onu da oldurmus." 
Adam biraz dusundukten sonra sorar; 
- "Beyefendi kopeginizi odunc alabilir miyim?" 
- "Siraya gec"

----------

